# Contact info PME?



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

Does anyone know how to contact them? They are a cake decorating manufacturer in the UK. I did several searches on different engines and can't find a site for them or anything. No number, address, nothin'!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Go to the newsstand and look at the British cake decorating magazines, most likely you'll find what you want in one of them.


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

Ok... so now my question is... does anyone have a British cake decorating magazine? That s/he can look through and check for me? Where I live, they don't sell them anywhere!  I saw one that I could order through a web site for $24, but that's a lot to pay just to *maybe* find an address. So... it's back to asking around.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

I google.com'd it for you and came up with this page of links, good luck!

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q...e+decorating


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

Google is one of the first engines I searched and came up with nothing. I emailed a few places who carry their products asking for PME's mailing address, but no one writes back! I guess they don't want me ordering direct and would rather have me order through them, but I wish they would just say so instead of ignoring my emails! I need to contact PME directly b/c I am looking into ordering wholesale. At any rate, I just emailed yet another store that carries their products hoping to get a reply. I didn't think it would be this hard just to get an address. PME doesn't even print their address on their packaging. Just a city name and country. I wonder.... why all the secrecy? Hmmm.....


----------

